# Mystery Plant - seed must have been in with Borage



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

View attachment 6927
View attachment 6928
View attachment 6929
I planted Borage early spring and I had this one plant grow from seed and I have no idea what it is. I do know there is no plant like it in our area so I think the seed had to be mixed in with Borage seed.
The plant leaves are somewhat stick on the underside and the stems are really sticky and the plant sort of 
stinks.


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Bt- looks alien all right- how long did it take to grow that size?


----------



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

I noticed it in late May...never seen anything like it. Thought if I let it grow I would figure it out. First thought it might be a pumpkin.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

Bigtwin said:


> I noticed it in late May...never seen anything like it. Thought if I let it grow I would figure it out. First thought it might be a pumpkin.


Doesn't look like my pumpkin plants


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I see some sort of fruit on it....can you get a close up picture of the fruit?


----------



## bolter (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd like to see a pic from farther out to get a better idea of the overall shape. As it is, leaves look similar to a geranium & the "hooked" bits might be a fruit developing?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It's Proboscidea parviflora, commonly known as Devil's Claw or Unicorn Plant. Native to the desert SW.


----------



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

Walliebee said:


> It's Proboscidea parviflora, commonly known as Devil's Claw or Unicorn Plant. Native to the desert SW.



Walliebee, you are absolutely correct. I remember as a kid getting these wrapped around my ankles when roaming the farm countryside in western Oklahoma. I do not recall every seeing a plant in the growing stage....it is really sticky on the underside of the leaves and the stems. My brother and I both thought it smelled like raw venison....it is crowding one of my Borage plants so I may remove it...but the few flowers it has are nice...not sure if bees working it


----------

